# young beagle pointers



## huntingforhabitat (Jan 11, 2009)

I just got a free Beagle 7 month old any ideas?


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Is the beagle from hunting stock? Does it show any interest.

First teach it come on demand and basic things. Get a scent and drag it around the yard without it seeing you. Leave a small treat at the end of the trail. Make it a game. Get it to a training pen or start basic training yourself. Get a pet rabbit....get into the woods often....get it with other hounds some but not always. There is as always different was to get a beagle running and hopefully, without getting bad habits.

Check out this forum and other beagle only forums. Talk to other beaglers and they will be happy to talk to you

Happy hunting

Michhutr....aka beaglerunr


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Man! Where or how did you get a free beagle. I want one come summer, but the rest of the family is bugging me to get one sooner!


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

ibthetrout said:


> Man! Where or how did you get a free beagle. I want one come summer, but the rest of the family is bugging me to get one sooner!


The humane society in Lansing always seems to have them. You gatta pay the adoption fee of $100 bucks or so, but eventually they will have one that is a winner.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

ibthetrout said:


> Man! Where or how did you get a free beagle. I want one come summer, but the rest of the family is bugging me to get one sooner!


Get it now and it will be hunting some next winter.


----------



## huntingforhabitat (Jan 11, 2009)

He ran rabbits today I can't believe it. should I shoot them or just let him run them for this year? what should I expect a 7 month old to be able to do?


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

ibthetrout said:


> Man! Where or how did you get a free beagle. I want one come summer, but the rest of the family is bugging me to get one sooner!


 
Someone posted earlier today that there was a gentleman that died and left a full kennel of dogs that his wife cannot take care of...they were English Setters AND I'm pretty sure Beagles...There is the posting and email address of the person who is handling the placement of the dogs...

Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2009-01-11, 2:42PM EST


My father was an avid hunter of birds and rabbits. He hunted his whole life and absolutely adored his beagles and English Setters. Hunting was his whole life. At 56 six years of life my father had a heart attack and died on Dec. 11. This left my mom with having to take care of over 11 dogs in a kennel.

With it being winter this is a handful for my mom to take care of twice a day. Plus, it is not fair that the dogs aren't hunting like they are made to do. They are someone trained, it has been a little while since they have hunted do to my dad having surgery awhile back in his neck and not being able to take them out. He was just getting back to hunting when he died.

These dogs are anyway from under a year up to being very old. These dogs need a loving home and a person to take them out hunting which they love to do. These dogs have been a best friend to my dad and thus need a best friend to take care of them.

One of these setters is gun shy and would not make a good hunter. However, he loves to love on you, doesn't leave the yard, and is very sweet. He would make for just a wonderful pet.

A small rehoming fee will be charged just to make sure they are going to a nice home. We may also ask for two referrals of people who know you well. These dogs are part of my father and my mom needs to know that they are going to go to a good home.

Please email Cheri with any questions.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

If he circles one back around to you, by all means shoot it and let him mouth it good for a while. That's the best way for a young dog to put 2 & 2 together.
Just make sure he's not to close to the muzzle blast when you shoot. You don't know how he is around gunfire. But a gunshot followed by a rabbit in the mouth will teach him what it's all about.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Exactely what Jumpshootin' says. And then continue to feed that pup rabbit tracks whenever you can get him in the field. Oh yeah congrats on your pup sounds as if he is doing good.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks for the info on the beagles. I have sent an email to see if any are left.


----------



## huntingforhabitat (Jan 11, 2009)

Jumpshootin' said:


> If he circles one back around to you, by all means shoot it and let him mouth it good for a while. That's the best way for a young dog to put 2 & 2 together.
> Just make sure he's not to close to the muzzle blast when you shoot. You don't know how he is around gunfire. But a gunshot followed by a rabbit in the mouth will teach him what it's all about.


 Got one today he ran it back to us, My 11 year old got it (he is hooked) and my dog tracked it right to the end, and then showed very little intrest and went looking for more. Is this normal? my hounds would never let go of a **** like this dog did.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

At least he didn't try to bury or eat it. We have some that try.

Mostly though after a couple of sniffs they are off and running again. Keep him busy and congrats to your son on his rabbit


----------



## MDG Welding (Jan 8, 2009)

My beagle does almost the same thing. He is in it for the chase, and when it's over he knows it's time to find the next one. He will mouth it a few times, sniff the rear end, look at me as I walk over to it. Usually by the time I get there, he's moved on looking for the next hot one.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Sounds like you have a good pup coming along. Some don't show much interest in the bunny once it is dead which makes it easy on you. No chasing after dogs or hustling to beat them to the rabbit. I had one female years ago that would give the rabbit a sniff or two them be off hunting again. Every other one I had(all males) would either tear them apart or take off running with them if they got to it first. I always hated sticking my hands into the middle of a three, four, five-way tug-of-war over a bunny.


----------

